# Long Range/ Tactical Rifle



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

This is a Remington 700 SPS Tactical 308 Win Barreled action(Approximate Round Count 150). The barrel was threaded by Match Grade Machine here in St George. The bolt knob is a KRG that is bolted on' it cam be taken off and the factory knob is still intact. The trigger is an old style Remington trigger that has been nicely tuned(much better than the Xmark trigger they come with). The barreled action is in an XLR Industries Element Chassis http://www.xlrindustries.com/Element-chassis.html. They just came out this year, if you are not familiar check out the link. They are awesome. The base is a Warne 20 MOA base. The scope rings are Vortex precision matched 30 mm rings. The scope a Vortex Viper HS-T 4-16x44 with MRAD reticle. The glass is pristine. Everything is in excellent condition other than the Krylon paint. The rifle accepts Accuracy International magazines and comes with 2 AI mags 1-5/1-10 round. This rifle shoots under MOA 5 round groups with my goto 308 load 168 SMK over 44.5 grains of Varget in Hornady match brass. The rifle is basically new, however it is painted with Krylon paint. There are some scratches in the Krylon, but it can easily be touched up(hence the Krylon) or can be removed. This gun is an awesome tactical setup and I am selling at a low price because of the Krylon paint. If you add up all that is in the rifle you will find that I have invested a few hundred more than I am selling it for. 
***$1300.00*** local pickup, I am willing to ship to state where it is legal, but we will have to work out shipping price. I am in the St George UT area and can get the rifle to the Salt Lake area.


----------

